# Ford Fiesta- car keys and cost of getting them cut



## lz1 (15 Nov 2005)

We bought a second car there recently, its a Fiesta but the owner only had the red key (spare key) the two black keys were lost.I asked the Ford garage but they said it would cost Euro 160 for two keys, this being due to having to log the codes for the keys etc etc...........seems a rip off to me.
Is there any other solution?
Has anyone come up against this?

Thankx


----------



## Diddles (15 Nov 2005)

I thought it was the other way round actually.

If you lost the spare(colour coded) then it would cost you a fortune to have keys cut.
I am open to be corrected on the above

D


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Nov 2005)

Most of the newer car keys are expensive to replace.  €160 sounds about right, based on what my girlfriend was quoted to get one replacment key for an MGF.


----------



## RS2K (16 Nov 2005)

If the key includes the immobilser it's an ok price.  Always get every key for a car when you buy it. No exceptions.  If any key is missing, be very suspicious.


----------



## brilliant81 (17 Nov 2005)

I had a similar situation where I bought  a fiesta with only one black key. When I went to get it cut they said it would have been cheaper if I had the red key. It cost €90 to get the spare cut from the black


----------



## Sol28 (17 Nov 2005)

I had a Ford Fiesta - and only the red key - You can buy the black keys uncoded (I think i paid IR£45 for the key) then by inserting the red key in the ignition - twisting it a certain way - stick the black key in - do the same manouvre you can code it yourself.

Dont go to the Ford garage - I went to a local DIY store and they had the ford templates - which they cut to match and then I coded. Instructions were in the car manual


----------



## Thrifty (18 Nov 2005)

I bought a punto about two years ago. Only had one black key and was told it would cost about €160 to get another. a friend suggested taking it to the local key cutter and he was able to make me a copy with the chip in it for about €40. He had some sort of machine that was able to put the information on the other chip. I don't know how it works but i would suggest taking the key to your local key cutter first and just checking. Might save you.


----------

